
Apple will no longer keep Siri audio recordings by default, makes feature opt-in - walterbell
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-will-no-longer-keep-siri-audio-recordings-by-default-makes-feature-opt-in/
======
OrgNet
I'd like to see a list of everything else that they keep by default... are we
going to have to wait for the next leak?

